# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Intermedius Imitator laid first eggs!

## John Clare

I don't have photos of the eggs, but my 7-8 month old pair of "Standard Intermedius" _Ranitomeya imitator_ have 2 clutches of eggs going in their terrarium.

I bought 2 juveniles in March that were about 2 months old just because they were the right price.  Well they turned out to be a pair, which was apparent in June. Ive been checking their terrarium with my lighted dental mirror for the past 1-2 months.  Tonight I found a pair of developing eggs in a brom.  Hurray!  I decided to drill some more film canisters for suction cups so the frogs would have more options for deposition sites.  When I went back to the terrarium to put the 3 extra canisters on the walls, I found another clutch of 4 brand new eggs with the male sitting on them, again in a bromeliad.  Im thrilled.  Of the 3 races of imitator Ive tried to breed, Im 3 for 3 now.  Very happy  :Smile: .  Here's mother:

----------


## RikoAustria

Sweet! Congrats John! I hope you get hundreds more! lol

----------


## Ebony

That's great John. Congratulations. I'll be looking out for the photo's. :Frog Smile:

----------


## Kurt

Congratulations!!!

----------


## John Clare

Thanks guys!  I may try to snap some photos tonight.

----------

